# Missing operating system



## Donna034 (Apr 29, 2000)

thought i posted this already but dont see it I turn on system and get a message missing operating system. cant access bios cant do anything. I believe someone changed something in the bios under the c drive not positive but believe this is what happened. i am a at a total standstill cant do anything to rectify this problem its a 386 running windows 3.1 and no original disks or backups or anything. As far as whats on system we dont care if all is deleted that is not the problem whatsoever its just getting up & running. I do have windows disks 95 & 3.1 i also have dos 5.0 but thats it nothing else but again dont care if we lose whats on there now just want to make it work again thanks Donna
IP:


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

You probably need to get into BIOS before you can do anything else.

What have you tried to do to get into it? Before the boot error what shows on the screen?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
(4/29 free $5 added - free computer headset ends 4/30!):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

